# Laufwerksnamen ändern per Batch



## K4m1k4z3 (12. September 2007)

Hi Leute...
Ich habe mir eine Netzwerk-Festplatte gekauft...
Nu hab ich auch alles schön verbunden und alles läuft toll

Aber ich würde gerne den Namen des Netzlaufwerks ändern... Ist ja kein Problem...
Aber ich würde gerne wissen ob das per Batch Datei geht..

Im moment wird beim starten eine Batch-datei ausgeführt die mich am Server anmeldet...

Mit Folgendem Befehl:
net use u: \\192.168.1.16\hdd_1\Backup /USER:K4m1 *******

Danach heisst das Laufwerk "Verknüpfung von Backup auf 192.168.1.16"
Nun würde ich es aber gerne Backup nennen, und ich hab keine Lust jedesmal nach dem starten das umzubennenen...
Kann ich das irgendwie per Batch-Datei machen, bzw. automatisieren?
Oder ist das möglich, das ich hinter dem net-use befehl noch die Verknüpfungsbezeichnung oder so angeben kann?

greetz & danke
K4m1k4z3


----------



## Culebra (12. September 2007)

Wofür verwendest Du denn den Namen des Laufwerks in der Netzwerkumgebung?


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (12. September 2007)

?!

sorry, aber ich versteh die frage grad mal, nicht so ganz


----------



## chrysler (12. September 2007)

Kannst du das genauer erklären, was die Netzwerkplatte zu tun hat und was mit dem Server ist?


----------



## Culebra (12. September 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Wofür verwendest Du denn den Namen des Laufwerks in der Netzwerkumgebung?



Mir fällt gerade keine Methode ein, die Beschreibung per Batch zu ändern, aber der Text, den Du ändern möchtest ist doch lediglich eine Beschreibung ohne wirkliche Funktion. Daher wollte ich wissen, auf welche Art und Weise Du den Text "Verbindung mit..." überhaupt verwendest.


----------

